# I'm cooking ... LIVER! :-P



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm making liver treats for the dogs, and the house smells like I'm cooking a sneaker! SO gross! The dogs are running around with their noses in the air acting like fiends lol. Miko is not very food driven, and Lisa recommended liver (my family thanks you for the lovely aroma Lisa  I followed this recipe:

How to Make Liver Treats for Your Dog | eHow.com

It seems pretty straight forward, and I am definitely cooking it longer so it gets much tougher (I don't want to touch it). Putting it in the pot was super fun :-/ iit's like handling jello, if jello were to bleed. I am such a baby about texture.

I'll let you guys know how it goes, but I suspect it will be greeted with happy butt wiggles.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Liver is so nasty! I remember when I worked at a restaurant and we'd run liver and onions as a special. Well I was a prep cook, so I go to bread all of them and put them in the pans...blah so nasty...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh come on now,I love liver!
I'll get me some calf liver and bread that bad boy up and fry it.Or one of my favorite breakfast foods is liver pudding and grits.Yummy!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, I thought they were serving liver over here in this thread...dang, I love liver too!


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

I have liver treats for the dogs, and i hide them in the cabinet so no one can get them above the fridge, but this morning I found a HUGE whole and 1/2 of them missing bc my stupid cat ate them and now he won't touch his cat food anymore = ( 

I should try that recipe!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I went and bought liver a couple of weeks ago, it's still in my freezer lmbo. I can't bring myself to cook it and stink up the house!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Liver fudge works great! this is how I make it and sometimes a little trail and error is in order 

1 package raw liver 
garlic powder
1 cup flour
2 eggs

blend liver till it is a puree and you may have to add water as you go, then add flour and mix in the eggs, garlic (add as much or as little as you want) and water till you get a batter like consistency. Then bake in a 12x9 in glass pan or small bread loaf pan (like 5x3 each loaf) for about 30 min at 450 in the oven. Pull it out and cut a small chunk in the corner and see if it is cooked all they way. If it is cool it for about 20 mins and then cut into bars. You can freeze the extra liver in little bags and then keep one out to use.

I use this for training and it works great! It can get a little sticky and if it does next time use another egg or flour as you think you need it to make it a better consistency.
this is better than dried out liver because it retains better smell and it is like doggie crack! lol give it a try and let me know if it comes out good.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I make them both ways, though with the second one I don't use flour I use oat meal.

Light some candles it helps with the smell.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

UGH! I tried to make homemade chicken gravy with the 'leftovers' - I was so grossed out by the end I had to toss it.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Liver fudge works great! this is how I make it and sometimes a little trail and error is in order
> 
> 1 package raw liver
> garlic powder
> ...


I'm definitely gonna try it, as I can get more bang for the stink lol. Thx for the recipe. She is crazy for the little dried liver pieces!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

GOOD Liver is great and you really can make a ton of liver fudge with just one package. I did get your PM and I will get back to you tomorrow I have not been feeling good so I am trying to take it easy and not stay on the computer too long. BTW I have used Oatmeal and it makes the liver harder I like it to be soft but that is JMO.


----------

